# Recall information



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I know some of you shop at Harbor Freight so I thought I should bring this to your attention.

Chordless Drill Recall


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

A chordless drill? Are they going to replace the strings?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I noticed my typo but thought it was too funny to correct.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

If your finger gets hot let go!


----------

